# Script pour "nettoyer" le nom des fichiers



## Mike4444 (18 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème de téléversement de fichiers dans Microsoft Teams (message d'erreur "Entrez un nom qui ne commence pas ou ne se termine pas par un espace, qui ne se termine pas par un point ou qui n’inclut pas blablabla...") > à première vue, le nom de fichier ne pose aucun problème.

J'ai trouvé un subterfuge :

Je copie le nom du fichier depuis le Finder
Je fais un "Coller et adapter le style" de ce nom de fichier dans Pages
Je re-copie ce nom dans Pages
Je le recolle dans le nom du fichier dans le Finder
Et j'arrive ainsi à téléverser le fichier ainsi traité.

Pour une petite démo en vidéo : 



 (https://vimeo.com/564790792/4cd7a2c682)

Mon problème : j'ai plus de 300 fichiers à traiter de cette manière...

D'où mon intérêt pour créer un script qui automatiserait ce processus. Malheureusement, n'y connaissant rien, je tâtonne depuis plus d'une heure, sans succès.
Est-ce que quelqu'un serait assez aimable pour m'aiguiller ? Au moins pour le début... (la boucle qui permet de passer d'un fichier à l'autre)


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

La façon de procéder pour contourner le problème laisse penser que le nom du fichier contient un "Style" qui est supprimé lors de la copie dans Pages.
Il faudrait savoir d'où proviennent ces fichiers, pourquoi leurs noms ont un "Style", afin de remédier au problème à la source.

Le coller, copier dans Pages puis coller dans le finder me paraît être bien lourd comme solution.A voir s'il est possible de résoudre le problème sans passer par un logiciel intermédiaire (Pages) mais directement avec le finder. A essayer également avec un coller copier dans un fichier textedit au format texte.

N'ayant pas "Microsoft Team" et pas de fichiers PDF avec le problème il m'est difficile de chercher une solution.

Ceci étant, pour faire un script, il faut savoir où ce trouve les fichiers concernés, tous dans un même dossier ou bien dans des différents sous dossiers ? et savoir si tous les fichiers sont à renommer ou seulement certains ?


----------



## baron (19 Juin 2021)

Il se pourrait aussi que ce soit lié à un problème de normalisation Unicode (des caractères apparemment identiques mais encodés différemment). 

Un peu de théorie : 
• https://eclecticlight.co/2021/05/08/explainer-unicode-normalization-and-apfs/


----------



## Mike4444 (19 Juin 2021)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La façon de procéder pour contourner le problème laisse penser que le nom du fichier contient un "Style" qui est supprimé lors de la copie dans Pages.
> Il faudrait savoir d'où proviennent ces fichiers, pourquoi leurs noms ont un "Style", afin de remédier au problème à la source.
> ...


Bonjour,

Je vous remercie pour votre réponse.
Les fichiers proviennent d'un NAS Synology, formaté en ext4.

Depuis mon premier message, j'ai avancé dans la résolution de mon problème.

En copiant certains noms de fichiers, qui posaient problème, dans BBEdit, cela a révélé la présence, dans les mots, de points d'interrogations à l'envers après certains "e" (qui auraient dû être des "é"), certains "c" (qui auraient dû être des "ç"), etc. J'imagine que ce sont ces points d'interrogation inversés, invisibles depuis le Finder, que Teams n'apprécient pas.

Du coup, j'ai créé un script Automator chargé de rechercher dans le dossier (et les sous-dossiers) tous les noms de fichiers avec de "e" (ou des "c", etc.) + point d'interrogation inversé (je l'ai copié-collé de BBEdit, mais il n'apparaît quand même pas dans Automator) et de les remplacer par un "e" (ou des "c", etc.) simple. Et cela a fonctionné !

Cela fait plus de 25 ans que je bidouille en informatique et je n'avais jamais vu ce type de problèmes dans des noms de fichiers.
Et il paraît que l'informatique est censé nous faciliter la vie... 

Encore merci de vos réponses.

Cordialement


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Juin 2021)

Donc problème résolu ! 

Content pour toi...


----------

